# [Q] What's the best back-up method?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

What back-up method works best? To back-up in ROM Manager, ROM Toolbox, or in Clockwork? Its probly simpler than I'm making it out to be but I've done several backups but I can only get some of them to restore. Any help will be appreciated so I can make sure to have useful backups. Plus I want to flash the BioWeaponX but not until I can backup this one completely lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, backing up in ROM Mgr and CW is the same. CW b/u's have always worked for me without issue.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> What back-up method works best? To back-up in ROM Manager, ROM Toolbox, or in Clockwork? Its probly simpler than I'm making it out to be but I've done several backups but I can only get some of them to restore. Any help will be appreciated so I can make sure to have useful backups. Plus I want to flash the BioWeaponX but not until I can backup this one completely lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Words of advice....don't use ROM Manager. Don't get me wrong, great application, just not for our device. And yes ROM Manager and CWM are technically the same, but doing it manually in CWM is the best way (as in best stability).


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Manually in Safestrap or regular CWM recovery (bootstrap)


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice! I was kinda thinking the same thing, just needed some assurance

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

